# Rumor: RSN's in HD



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Reliability 3.5 of 5
-------------------

I have gotten some specifical details about RSN's in HD, that where mentioned in the Wacovia presentation earlier this week.

I need to get confirmation and approval to post the specific networks and dates.

But there is substance to the presentation.

Some of the specifics though, that shouldn't be a big deal to put out.
These are not CONUS networks, you will need the H20 (or later) and the AT9 dish to recieve them.
They will be available only in the Local Market... Thus probably not part of the "sports tier"

Most of them will only be available during "games", but some are set to be 24 hours.

They appear to be staggerd rollout over a few month time frame, but some may be soon enough to enjoy the "home stretch" for baseball season.

Also, it appears that even the RSN networks that "we" thought we would never see in HD on DirecTV.... maybe coming.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sp1dey (Jun 20, 2006)

Any idea how a place like Hartford, CT would be handled? As is, we fall under NESN and YES territory (and somewhat SNY). 

Now just get me my MPEG4 HD DVR! (not you, just saying).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sp1dey said:


> Any idea how a place like Hartford, CT would be handled? As is, we fall under NESN and YES territory (and somewhat SNY).


I don't have any details on how an area serviced by multiple RSN's would operate....


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

DO any of these RSN-HD launches fall in the June 28 (big day for D* announcements) scheme of things?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Not that I am aware of, but again... I am still trying to get clarrificaton and confirmation


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm wondering if there is any tie-in with the previously announced interactive features starting next month on the YES network.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=820490&highlight=


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They will be available only in the Local Market... Thus probably not part of the "sports tier"


This is great news 
I assume this means that if I currently get it in SD without paying extra for a "Sport Package" I would get it in HD


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

sp1dey said:


> Any idea how a place like Hartford, CT would be handled? As is, we fall under NESN and YES territory (and somewhat SNY).
> 
> Now just get me my MPEG4 HD DVR! (not you, just saying).


I'm just going to guess that in CT, we will get NESN, YES, and SNY in HD when available, since we're under the same spotbeam that covers New York and Boston.


----------



## sp1dey (Jun 20, 2006)

PaulieORF said:


> I'm just going to guess that in CT, we will get NESN, YES, and SNY in HD when available, since we're under the same spotbeam that covers New York and Boston.


If that's the case, get dat dern HD DVR out!!!!

Sorry Tivo, loved ya... but I gotta go.


----------



## Knepster (May 31, 2006)

This is great, I started a post a couple of weeks ago asking if this would happen. Fantastic.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I live in the Philly market so you know what that means, no RSN thanks to Comcast.


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reliability 3.5 of 5
> They appear to be staggerd rollout over a few month time frame, but some may be soon enough to enjoy the "home stretch" for baseball season.
> I'll keep you posted.


"home stretch" in quotes... hmmm, sounds like you're hinting towards Comcast Sportsnet Chicago to me... Now just drop me a hint about the citry of Boston...


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I live in the Philly market so you know what that means, no RSN thanks to Comcast.


We have COMCAST Sports Net here in Sacramento as well. We also get the SD version of this channel so why not the HD version? It's about the only way D* is going to keep me as a customer at this point.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Fox Sports Detroit won't be going HD for a while.  They have to wait until the Houston broadcast center is upgraded.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I have the same feeling about Fox Sports Ohio. Although having games in HD over Sports Time Ohio would keep me happy.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

I might have to get a HD set to watch the penguins in HD
and i guess the pitiful pirates to:icon_cry:


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Fox Sports Detroit won't be going HD for a while.  They have to wait until the Houston broadcast center is upgraded.


Stupid Houston.

I would dig to see the Tigers and Wings in HD.

And, its even dumber that the Detroit Sports Report on Fox Sports Detroit is done on a set in a studio in Seattle. Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> I have the same feeling about Fox Sports Ohio. Although having games in HD over Sports Time Ohio would keep me happy.


If I was you I would say a little prayer before bed on June 30th - you never know what you may find on July 1st.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

HDImpatient said:


> If I was you I would say a little prayer before bed on June 30th - you never know what you may find on July 1st.


Your right the Tribe may be eliminated by then....


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> These are not CONUS networks


So will these go conus next year when they get the new sats up?

Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> So will these go conus next year when they get the new sats up?
> 
> Thanks.


Hard to say... maybe when the RSN's go fulltime HD (so they can be part of the sports pack.... but until then, I doubt it.


----------



## SatelliteJim (Mar 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Fox Sports Detroit won't be going HD for a while.  They have to wait until the Houston broadcast center is upgraded.


Jeremy, I just found out that Fox Sports Detroit HD will launch on July 14th. Now, I don't know if DTV will pick it up right away but, it'll be there. I saw it on a web site called www.motowntigers.com. and they have a link to FSN with a schedule of MLB games and FSD is right in there with Fox Arizona, Fox North and, others.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

That is correct. Hopefully this means they'll also be broadcasting the Pistons games that they carry in HD as well!


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well I just tuned to channel 96 to watch the Braves vs. the Reds on Fox Sports South, and instead I am getting the Cubs game on Fox Sports North. Someone at D* has the wrong game on the Atlanta spotbeam. The program guide does show Braves vs. Reds.


----------



## SatelliteJim (Mar 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> That is correct. Hopefully this means they'll also be broadcasting the Pistons games that they carry in HD as well!


Oh, I'm sure they'll be carrying Pistons AND Red Wing games this winter. Especially the Wings. I've seen a couple of their games on HDNet and I want more.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

SatelliteJim said:


> Jeremy, I just found out that Fox Sports Detroit HD will launch on July 14th. Now, I don't know if DTV will pick it up right away but, it'll be there. I saw it on a web site called www.motowntigers.com. and they have a link to FSN with a schedule of MLB games and FSD is right in there with Fox Arizona, Fox North and, others.


Here is a more direct link to it.

http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD#FSDetroit


----------

